# Quick; someone sell me an X6 xDrive50i.



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

ard said:


> Still wanna get the 'truck out of state, no tax' question addressed...
> 
> A


There is going to be no clear answer here... it depends on (a) the state you buy the car in, and (b) the state you are registering the car in. You will need someone that knows NC and FL tax policies to answer this specific scenario.

In some states, if you are an out-of-state resident they do not have to collect the tax local tax or tax for your home state-- does not matter if you take physical delivery at the dealership or out of state. In some states, the dealer is not even required to collect sales tax for in-state residents-- they can leave it up to the customer to pay the tax.

To give you an idea of the complexity, I worked in RI and **did not** have to collect RI sales tax when I sold to an in-state customer-- I could allow them to go to the DMV and pay their own taxes. However, any time I sold a car to a customer from MA I had to collect the MA sales tax, even if they took delivery from me in RI, because the state of RI and MA had a reciprocal sales tax agreement. If I did not collect it, even if the customer went to the RMV on their own and paid the tax, the state would come after us for unpaid sales tax and it would create a mess.


----------



## Big Top Gt (Oct 22, 2004)

ard said:


> No, you can't. (Not being a dick)
> 
> The 'trucking' part makes ALL the difference: The buyer is not accepting delivery in the 'dealer- state'. This means the transaction occurs **IN** the buyers state (or whereever the car is unloaded). If the transaction does not occur in the state the dealer is in, they cannot collect the tax.
> 
> ...


You're right.

In California, if you live in New Jersey and you drive it home off the dealer's lot, you HAVE to pay California sales tax.

Even if you flew in to buy the car with the intention of driving it home. If you have the vehicle delivered (by the salesperson or a truck), you are STILL responsible for the tax in the state in which the vehicle will be registered.

I'm not an angry guy. I'm tired.

There's a difference.

You guys can tell me there's no money back of invoice on a BMW and I'm telling you you're wrong. This isn't my opinion. It's how the auto industry works.

Want proof? Talk to the guy's buying new M3's at invoice. If there's no money back of invoice, why in the world would you sell a car like that at invoice?

The problem is that when I buy a car, I expect to be treated a certain way; whether it's a 7500 dollar car or 75000 car. I haven't been treated in such a way as it makes me feel that my business is really all that valuable.

In this market, when you give me the option of take it or leave it, I choose the latter ever time.

This afternoon we bought an Acura ZDX. It was a GREAT buying experience and I leased the car for a few hundred UNDER invoice. The salesman knew a lot about the car, talked us out of a more expensive model, and was an all around decent guy.

I also sold my M5 on Wedesday.

My BMW guy who let me test drive the X6 three days ago hasn't called me even once to follow up or see if I had any questions to be answered.

So, thanks for the laughs, and completely ignoring the fact that I've been trying to get info from the dealership for weeks, but I've never been so happy to be exiting a community in my life.

Good luck out there boys and girls. Try to keep the rubber side down.

A


----------



## Newmanium (May 9, 2007)

You're that surprised that they don't want a cheapskate who only cares about getting an invoice deal? The economy isn't that bad, sorry.

Acura has 3% holdback, is near the end of their model year, and makes an inferior product - of course you can get a good deal over there.


----------



## Ashdionne (Aug 23, 2010)

LOL is all I can say...


----------



## E92Carrera (Aug 6, 2007)

Haha, like how you make yourself the victim because the dealers near you suck. Oh damn, bmw is sure going to miss having a customer like you lol Please don't leave our community please! :rofl:


----------



## dvon (Jun 27, 2010)

E92Carrera said:


> Haha, like how you make yourself the victim because the dealers near you suck. Oh damn, bmw is sure going to miss having a customer like you lol Please don't leave our community please! :rofl:


also love that he says "You guys can tell me there's no money back of invoice on a BMW and I'm telling you you're wrong. This isn't my opinion. It's how the auto industry works. " when the fact is he's wrong. but apparently he knows "how the industry works" so everyone else must be wrong, not him.

and he bought a $50K acura over a $77K BMW, because that comparison makes sense.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

dvon said:


> also love that he says "You guys can tell me there's no money back of invoice on a BMW and I'm telling you you're wrong. This isn't my opinion. It's how the auto industry works. " when the fact is he's wrong. but apparently he knows "how the industry works" so everyone else must be wrong, not him.
> 
> and he bought a $50K acura over a $77K BMW, because that comparison makes sense.


In his defense, while there is no "holdback," many (most?) dealers are getting _at least some_ of their "added value" (CSI) money. It's not an all-or-nothing thing.

Even with that, I see no reason to sell an X6 at invoice unless it is end of model year AND it is an in-stock car that has been there for a while.


----------



## dvon (Jun 27, 2010)

SARAFIL said:


> In his defense, while there is no "holdback," many (most?) dealers are getting _at least some_ of their "added value" (CSI) money. It's not an all-or-nothing thing.
> 
> Even with that, I see no reason to sell an X6 at invoice unless it is end of model year AND it is an in-stock car that has been there for a while.


the biggest thing is he expected the dealer to act like they needed his business. the fact is not all dealers do. There's limited allocations of certain cars, the dealer can sell the same car to someone else for more profit. In his mind supply always exceeded demand and therefor the dealer should be tripping over itself to sell him a car, that's not the real world.


----------



## David1 (Jan 16, 2007)

Guess he learned about supply and demand with BMW and how the other manufacturers work. Guess he doesn't know about trunk money.


----------



## ayu910 (Mar 8, 2010)

I was very much looking forward for OP to squeeze every little bit of juice possible from the local BMW dealer…oh well :dunno:

Just different product for different market. In this case the OP is seeking for value then ZDX can be a good choice. Most of BMW was and never will market it as “value” product, it is a product that mainly focus on enthusiasm audiences with individual preference. It is very interesting to notice most of Japanese product offer limited product customization and emotional quality in trade for more “value”.


----------



## flowbmw (Aug 31, 2006)

FWIW the OP never did contact me to see what I could do for him. We have a Black X6 that I sure he would have liked. 

Oh well. :dunno:

BTW we would have collected his CA. taxes, title and tag and taken care of the paperwork for him.


----------



## Elias (Jun 26, 2005)

flowbmw said:


> FWIW the OP never did contact me to see what I could do for him. We have a Black X6 that I sure he would have liked.
> 
> Oh well. :dunno:
> 
> BTW we would have collected his CA. taxes, title and tag and taken care of the paperwork for him.


Consider your self fortunate he didn't call you, I doubt you would've been able to make him happy and make money for yourself at the same time.:dunno:


----------



## quackbury (Dec 17, 2005)

Elias said:


> Consider your self fortunate he didn't call you, I doubt you would've been able to make him happy and make money for yourself at the same time.:dunno:


Exactly what I was thinking. Plus he sounded like the type of prick to ding you on the CSI for no good reason. Since your CSI is important to you, you're better off without him.


----------

